# traps for dogs



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

are there any leg hold traps that would keep a dog alive? I'm sick of the crap in my yard from neighborhood dogs.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Paintball gun?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm usually not home when the deed happens, and the animal control lady lives around the corner but doesn't care to do anything about it. Need something that will trap boxers to mini dobermans.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

All leg hold traps will keep the dog alive - they just might break their leg  I once got my dog caught in a leg hold trap, it didnt break her foot. But it was a mess trying to get her out of it. When they are in pain they go crazy! You could try a padded trap, or a trap with space between the jaws....


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

if I knew I wouldn't get in trouble I'd just use a trap with nice sharp jaws. But I can't do that. Are there any traps that come padded?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can you legally use any leghold trap w/o registering the traps with the state?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you know who the dog owners are? If you do, returning their "property" that their dogs left might get their attention. If you need some extra, I have a Malamute. I'd be happy to donate some for the cause.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

You probably do need to register them with the state. But if its just one trap then...? Yes you can buy them padded. I get most of my trapping stuff from minnesota trap supply, but not sure if they have them. I will get out my catologs and see which has them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Stimmie78, surely you can come up with a better way to handle the problem.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Stimmie78, surely you can come up with a better way to handle the problem.


Well stated; that is what I was trying to insinuate in a round about way. Are these dogs running around loose? I don't think that is legal in any "city," is it? I just don't know what the plan is once you "trap" the dog. They do go nuts in that situation, from when I saw my dog get a leg caught in a fence; the other dog tried biting him and he tried biting his own leg...not pretty.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd be afraid of the lawsuit that might happen if ya caught a little kids in one. My neighbor thought my yard was his dogs dumoing ground. I politley put back on his porch un wrapped of course and not as to catch the eye! :twisted: He keeps his dog in his yard. Oh yeah my Lab donated to the cause :mrgreen:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I live around some "i could care less what the law is and what my dog does" type of people. Roosterville is full of them. I've put the stuff back in yards, but not on the porch, maybe that will be my next task. If I did trap one, then I'd call animal control until she got off her backside and came to get the dog.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you can trap it and animal control refuses to do anything. Just take the dog for a nice long ride, perhaps to another city's animal control.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

If you didn't mind the expense you can buy a live trap big enough to cage the dog in your backyard. Tomahawk makes one specifically for stray dogs and they can be purchased through livetrap.com. But they run like $300 bucks. I imagine when fido goes missing for a day, and the owner has to retrieve the dog from the cage trap in your back yard it might get their attention. The other option that you might go with is from havahart, they've got a motion activated sprinkler that you hook up to the hose. When fido shows up to dump on the lawn it kicks on the rainbird to douse him with water. It will run you $62 bucks, but might work a lot better. http://www.havahart.com/store/animal-repellents/5265


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Stimmie78, surely you can come up with a better way to handle the problem.


Amen!!! Maybe like tell them to keep there dog off your property? Call the law?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I do also think there is Laws against such a thing, and with the new Animal Crulity laws... Wow you could maybe be arrested for such a deed.... Big chance to take.... Being a dog owner and if it was one of mine..... You may jsut prey to god that the law is there to protect you for trappin on of mine!!! You might want to think of a better way!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

TAK said:


> I do also think there is Laws against such a thing, and with the new Animal Crulity laws... Wow you could maybe be arrested for such a deed.... Big chance to take.... Being a dog owner and if it was one of mine..... You may jsut prey to god that the law is there to protect you for trappin on of mine!!! You might want to think of a better way!


The easiest way to avoid having your dogs harmed by someone who is tired of them is to be a responsible pet owner and ensure that your dog is where its supposed to be.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

[/quote]

The easiest way to avoid having your dogs harmed by someone who is tired of them is to be a responsible pet owner and ensure that your dog is where its supposed to be.[/quote]

Theres a big AMEN. The right answer, IMHO, is to tell the owner (if you know who it is) in no uncertain terms to remove the problem. After that I do believe it is legal to trap nuisance animals on your own land without registering your trap.
You should be ready for a CRAP-storm of the highest order if your neighbors find out you are trying to catch their pets in a leghold trap. If they dont care about the law then they surely wont be calling the law to remedy the situation.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a buddy use the sprinker trick. It worked for him. It was a little spendy though.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Trapping is most definitely not the way to go in my opinion. That is just going to open a can of worms that you aren't going to want to deal with. Especially if the pooch gets hurt. I would just talk to the owners if you know who they are, if they don't want to cooperate...get some pepper spray and watch for them. One or two good shots to the face and they won't be "frequenting" your lawn anymore.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chucking the crap on the owners driveway always seemed to be effective when I was a kid. Nowadays I just chase the dogs off if I am home. I also heard that there was something you could put on the lawn that deterred cats/dogs, don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A well set snare (only put out at night) or a Conibear (only put out at night) then dispose of the body in a place where it won't be found. I've only done it with cats but I would imagine it would work with dogs. After a month or so of the neighbors putting little "lost" notices on the street poles and the little kiddies ringing the doorbell and asking if you've seen their lost pet, you're pretty much home free.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dogs aren't exactly quiet when they are stuck in a trap, if your going to get rid of them I would suggest you find another way to do it. 

Anti freeze, silenced .22 (works VERY well), blowgun, BB gun or bear mace.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Dogs aren't exactly quiet when they are stuck in a trap, if your going to get rid of them I would suggest you find another way to do it.
> 
> Anti freeze, silenced .22 (works VERY well), blowgun, BB gun or bear mace.


That was my thought about the noise, but I think somewhere we lost track of legal and ethical practice on this thread. Use the golden rule, I will be truly surprised if you have really used all possible alternate plans...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You could start a neighborhood fertilizer club by usuing the golden rule. Send around a notice and ask all the neighbors to join. Ask them in the letter to walk their dogs down to the offenders house and let their dog(s) crap on his lawn. Then put something in the letter about the next day being someone elses turn to have all the neighbors dogs in their yard. Put something about everyone participating. Tell them to not be constipated and not give a crap; it's a neighborhood club. Then see what happens.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Was this you? http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4209074


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nope. If you're real sneaky and smart, a magician, the dogs and cats just seem to disappear.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be passive-aggressive about it, it'll only make things worse. Just buck up and knock on their door and take care of the problem at the source.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Scoop dog poop up , place in paper bag , set bag on neighbors door step , light paper bag on fire , ring door bell, RUN :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of silently removing the problem.... especially if they're aware and just don't do anything to remedy the situation. No shortage of mountains or desert around.... and yotes and other scavengers make quick work of a carcass. Sounds like the owners in question know **** well their dogs are not crappin in the right yard.... I'm sure you'd notice if you didn't have to pooperscoop before mowing for a few weeks in a row. 8)


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

Nowadays, you can get hit with a felony for kill a dog, no matter how much he deserves it. Then you won't be able to do things like vote or hunt anymore. Many years ago, when it wasn't a felony to mess with mutts, I trapped a dog that killed one of my turkeys. (why is a dog so much more important than a turkey nowadays anyway? at least you can eat a turkey). I caught him in a tight leg hold trapby the remains of the turkey. I tied a wire to his collar and was going to drag him down to the creek where he would be out of sight, but he pulled back and his collar slipped off. My wife was at the sink and saw him come limping past the house on his way home and since she knew it had killed our pet turkey, she figured I had something to do with it (the limp). When I got to the house, she wanted to know what was up. Anyway, that mutt was educated enough that I never could catch him again, and he continued to kill my chickens and turkeys until he died of old age.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

You guys sure do beat a dead horse on here. I caught one dog by hand, tied it to my truck and waited over 90 minutes after calling dispatch to come get it. Unfortunately the owner found the dog before the authorities even attempted to do anything. Yes I may have pissed off a neighbor, but hey, no more new crap in my yard since then. And yet that owner claims it had to be other dogs because their dog only craps on grass... Odd how it works out that I don't have any new crap in my dirt, and they have kept their dog in their yard.

Just let this post die... quit beating this horse.


----------

